# Funny smell and taste



## Shifter

This may have nothing to do with being pregnant and everything to do with the cold I'm getting over. The last few days I've had this really strange taste in my mouth and accompanying smell in my nose (if that makes sense!).

I can't describe it, it's not like anything else. It's not very strong, but it is always there, along with anything I eat or drink.

I've never had this when getting over a cold before, so not sure if it is that. It's weird. Anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## bumpity

my sense of smell and taste changed from day 1 of being pg. I went off loads of things I normally love and smells are really heightened - esp bad ones!!! 

Now (at 22wks) things have settled down a bit - my appetite is a bit better, but there are still things that are just stranger than normal and smells are still stronger than when I'm not pg. 

probably a case of this mixed with your cold. hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Dee_H

My sense of smell was equivalent to that of a Bloodhound and I also had a shi**y taste in my mouth for the first 3 months..peppermint gum was my best friend. It went away when I ate, then 5 minutes after eating it was back..it was gross!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah they do change and things i used to like are now horrible, I can smell everything and also have this weird taste in my mouth to but thought that was the heartburn I had.


----------



## Logiebear

Yeah the taste buds and sense of smell do change quite a bit in the early days. You usually get a bad metallic taste and my sense of smell is just amazing!!


----------



## Shifter

That's just the thing though, this is the first time this has cropped up, and I'm almost 16 weeks! Hardly an early weeks symptom in my case! I think it is probably to do with my cold, that triggered it. I still haven't shaken it off completely yet, had it for over a week :-(


----------



## beancounter

I have a bad taste for the first time today too. Urgh, it's horrible, mouthwash didn't kill it and now I'm resorting to eating marmite. I hope it is aftertaste of something I ate. 

I have had a funny taste after a cold though, too.


----------



## Texas Dad

I came across this forum searching for an answer to my recent medical enigma. In response to SHIFTER...I too have the exact same simptoms your experiencing! Yes, oddly enough I'm NOT pregnant...imagine that! I'm a 36yr old male and had a cold back in early July 2008. Since then, I first had a very noticable decrease in my sense of smell and taste. I could taste the difference between sweet, sour, salty and bitter but, I could not tell you the difference between Blueberry pie and Peach Cobbler! Since then I recently have been experiencing a strange, unexplicable, very consistant smell...it's the same when I drink wine or eat food, not too strong but definitely noticeable and still muting what should be an enjoyable glass of wine or whatever. Now, as of today, I have another smell that has seem to come from the past. I want to say it reminds me of a hairspray my mom or some female from my past used!?!?! Anyway, from your description, I believe maybe we are experiencing some side effect of a virus or cold, although I have NEVER experienced this before! Sorry for the long rant....after searching the internet for awhile, your post was the first that jumped out and said "That's exactly what I'm experiencing!" I am going to an ENT this week to hopefully shed some light on the situation. Hope all goes well with you and best of luck with the pregnancy!


----------



## Decosta1228

My wife has had the heightened senses thing, she's smelling things that I can't smell.


----------



## Shifter

Hi Texas Dad, sounds like we did have the same sort of thing. I'm happy to say that it has now disappeared for me, it did after a week or so, but it was very odd.

I came up with a theory about it, but forgot to post it here at the time. It was in the car with my hubby and I was trying to describe the smell to him and he said "Sounds like what you smell like to me." That got me thinking! Maybe, after being bunged up with the cold, my pregnant body over compensated afterwards for the restricted oxygen intake by taking much deeper breaths and therefore taking in more smells too and I was smelling my own, hormone-inflated smell. Once my cold subsided properly my body no longer needed to do this deep breathing thing so the smell went away.

It's all very strange though. Hope you get rid of it soon TD.


----------



## JJW

I stumbled across this site in search of an answer to this strange smell I developed. I'm a 51 year old male. I've been sick with a cold for about 10 days. The cold seems to be gone but now I've got this strange smell that I cannot describe. It's been going on for two days. It's indoors and outdoors. It's everywhere I go. I would not describe it as a bad smell. It's sort of a cross between musty and plastic. That's about the best I can describe it. If anyone has anything to report please do so.

Thanks, JJW


----------



## tasha41

Hmm well not knowing what smell really it is I can't help you much BUT I have noticed I can smell everything a whole lot better now and things taste VERY different.. ie: milk.. I don't know I just can't drink it anymore without shutting my eyes and basically forcing it down, lol. 

I've noticed a.. I don't know, smell/taste in the back of my throat for a couple of days on and off but I just sort of blamed it on a sore throat..


----------



## Sav

Hi Shifter & Texas Dad,

I have exactly the same problem,its a funny smell and I got this after a bad allergy Cold.I have that funny smell that is stuck to my nose,and I can't explain this to my husband.I'm 5mths pregnant.Did any of you find a solution soon enough??


----------



## rainbows_x

I had this, and I still have weird taste bud reactions! Foods taste very differnt to me than what they used to! Some better, some alot worse.


----------

